# What reptile to get my 5 year old?



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

So my son wants a reptile.

He says a frog. Which means that I will also have a frog!

Who takes care of frogs, to give me a quick run over about there care.

Or is there another suggested reptile.

Dad loves snakes and large lizards.


I dont want to break the bank on this one. 

Advice please, his birthday is next weekend!

If i am not informed and have a decision, dad will just do what he wants!!!


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

NILE MONITOR!!!



Ha! Just kidding. I love the "pacman frogs". Ceratophrys ornata. Easy to take care of, hardy, they don't get too big, but big enough.

Most frogs sit around a whole lot. Will Ximon get bored with that? 

Bearded dragons are a great pet too. Usually very friendly, active and personable. They get good size, but not huge. Might make hubby happy. Easy to set-up and care for, but they NEED sunshine at least a couple of times a week, much like your torties.

Some people really like the leopard geckos. They are easy keepers, but I, personally, don't find them all that interesting. Maybe you and Ximon will.

If hubby likes large lizards, we can talk. But, I won't go there unless YOU really want to.


----------



## Kristina (May 15, 2010)

Bearded Dragon, and as for a frog, American Toad, Bufo americanus. The only problem with pacman frogs is the teeth


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

I will pull up the pictures and show Ximon.... we will see what he thinks.
Teeth on frogs?

I got a WOW on the bearded dragon pic... I guess i need to look up the care for one now and cost.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

Frogs have a sort of teeth. They are called vomerine teeth, I think.


----------



## Kristina (May 15, 2010)

Cost is cheap, usually, check CL. Look for a breeder in your area, don't pay petstore prices.

Beardies are like dogs. They love to interact, and are just as happy chillin' on your lap watching TV as they are not. The best possible "pet" lizard there is.

Look here to beardies for sale. Some of the morphs are expensive, but even the more common morphs can be very reasonable.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=484


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

looking for them now! thx


----------



## bettinge (May 15, 2010)

I second the Brearded Dragon, great pets, very cool looking, and safe for kids of all ages.


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

So there is one on CL set up and all for 40 dollars..

I am going to check it out today.

What are bad things i should look for?

Female about 3 years old.

Dan wants a baby , but i think this might be better?


----------



## dmmj (May 15, 2010)

an adult 25 foot reticulated python, now that's a pet.


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

I want to keep my child


----------



## Kristina (May 15, 2010)

I would go with the female, if she looks healthy. You know the typical signs - straight limbs, feels solid, clear eyes, clear nose. 

Babies can be fragile. If the adult is well handled, she would be perfect for a 5 year old.


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2010)

dmmj said:


> an adult 25 foot reticulated python, now that's a pet.



I call that a two-handed pet... 

umm... cause you need to hands to handle it...


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

Well i ended up getting a referral to a small pet store, local breeders is the only thing she uses, she had a very nice juvie for 50 dollars,. so now i am setting every thing up..

will post pics later


----------



## chadk (May 15, 2010)

Read here before you take the plunge.

Some things to consider with beardies... 40 bal BREEDER tank minimum size. Bigger is better. You'll want a good MVB. Careful with substrate. Tile is usually the easiest to deal with - safe, clean, etc. They eat roaches (crickets, but I HATE those), and superworms, along with other bugs. An adult will eat mixed greens (think russian tort diet).


----------



## terracolson (May 15, 2010)

I got the diet, i am working out the lights now..

Were set up, but i am sure i will learn i did something wrong..

I got a 20 gallon for now, I thought it was bigger, oh well, in a few months i am sure i will have found a nice enclosure on CL. Then i can sell the one i got..


----------



## chadk (May 16, 2010)

FYI - I meant to say 40 gal breeder tank is the min size. I had a typo in there....

For temps and lighting, it should be similar to setting up a russian tort. But a little more extreme. 

You want a hot end and a warm end. A basking spot with temps up to 110 or so. MVB bulbs work great. A night drop down to mid-60s is fine.

That stick on thermometer needs to go and you need a good digital one with probe. You need to be able to check the basking spot temps and adjust the lamp or raise\lower the basking spot as needed.


----------



## terracolson (May 16, 2010)

chadk said:


> FYI - I meant to say 40 gal breeder tank is the min size. I had a typo in there....
> 
> For temps and lighting, it should be similar to setting up a russian tort. But a little more extreme.
> 
> ...



I have a one of those push the buttons and get a instant temp. Inferred? 

His little head is at 107 during basking, which is always
and the cool spot is at 85


----------



## Madortoise (May 20, 2010)

Some people have leopard geckos w/young children but they are well informed as to how to take care of them. Good Luck choosing the right pet.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

Terra, If he's always under the basking light, you might need to make it a little warmer. The easiest way to do this for lizards (much easier than for torts) is to raise your basking platform. I usually use a flat rock directly under the basking light. Sand stone works very well for this and keeps the nails a little dulled down at the same time. If I need a different temp, I just raise or lower the whole platform. Usually I set it up on bricks so they can lay under it for some security AND warmth. I'd give him a week or so to settle in and then make an adjustment.


----------

